# JVG hints at the changes to be made



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

On SportsRadio610 today JVG suggested that in light of Yao and TMac's age, we need the pieces around them to be capable of contributing and growing with them immediately. We lack players that can create their own shot, particularly late in the shot clock. 

To me this translates into: Yes, we are going to get younger and more athletic this offseason. JVG and Dawson constantly suggest they don't want to jeapordize the chemistry so they have to be very careful when looking at new pieces to add to the team.

I'm not sure about Sura and Wesley's future on this team. We know Houston will take a long, hard look at Antonio Daniels this offseason so it will be interesting to see how many roster changes continue to be made. Sura's health problems make it tougher to deal him, but we also need his rebounding and toughness. Wesley is our best perimeter defender not named McGrady... so both these guys are tough basketball players who would leave holes if they left.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the update MRC.

JVG will need to open up to the idea of younger players. Yes, younger players aren't vets in that they probably don't listen as much, aren't as fun to be around for him and might create problems but thats just the nature of the NBA. This past season was special, cause look at the team. But we need youth and athleticism and JVG will have to learn to deal with them, which he can.

I mentioned Antonio Daniels a few days ago and I think we definitely need to pick him up at the MLE. 

I don't think Sura has trade value. Wesley can be a good backup SG.


I also think we've overlooked another need, a backup SF. I don't think its beneficial to have McGrady play 42 minutes a game again.. esp as he ages. Remember at the beginning of the season, he would attack the basket.. as he deteriorated he couldn't attack as much.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I think it's ironic that despite our 'success' this season, we still have needs at every position including a backup for McGrady and Yao (how much longer before Deke retires?).


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Well I knew during the year that what we had wasn't a long term fix. I also wondered what would happen with our old guys, cause I doubt they have much trade value. 

Its almost like we're rebuilding... I wouldn't say we are totally, we're just a few pieces away.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I honestly dont like Antonio daniels for your team. Hes starting to develop bad knees. i think you guys should look a little further down Seattle's bench and pick up Ronald Murray who is a distant cousin of Tmac


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I honestly dont like Antonio daniels for your team. Hes starting to develop bad knees. i think you guys should look a little further down Seattle's bench and pick up Ronald Murray who is a distant cousin of Tmac


wasn't ronald injured this season? and what position does he play? we need PG and PF the most.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

He had a hamstring injury early in the season and Nate McMillian never truly worked him back into the rotation. If you guys need backup SG hes the way to go. Hes a combo guard.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Considering how many talented bigs there are in the upcoming draft, I wouldnt spend big bucks on Shareef, Donyell Marshall, or Stromile Swift.

I would split the MLE between Raja Bell and Dan Gadzuric and offer Duhon the LLE. Buy the Grizzlies 19th and draft Hakim Warrick and use our 24th pick on Ronny Turiaf.

PG: Bobby Sura | Chris Duhon | Mike James
SG: Raja Bell | David Wesley 
SF: Tracy McGrady | Raja Bell | Hakim Warrick
PF: Juwan Howard | Ronny Turiaf | Hakim Warrick
CN: Yao Ming | Dan Gadzuric | Deke

Im hoping Turiaf can emerge as a post presense and get the job done just as Udonis Haslem does for the Miami Heat. Duhon is a solid prospect for a future point guard, he is impressionable and very controlled. Hakim Warrick is more of a project but provides as much as Stromile Swift could possible offer. Gadzuric, as one poster mentioned, is a solid protege and replacement for Deke. Ive always liked Raja Bells work ethic and intensity. He's shown he can handle the extra offensive load in Matt Harpring's absense. He and Duhon are good long shooters... good compliments to TMac, DWes and Mike James. 

The only PF I would really consider signing to a long term contract is Donyell Marshall. If we decide to go with him, I would like to see something along these lines:

Bobby Sura | Chris Duhon (LLE) | Mike James
David Wesley | Jon Barry
Tracy McGrady | Joey Graham (#19) 
Donyell Marshall (MLE) | Juwan Howard | Ronny Turiaf (#24)
Yao Ming | Deke


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Chris Duhon? He was drafted last year in the 2nd round, doesn't that mean he's got a multi year contract with Bulls?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Chris Duhon? He was drafted last year in the 2nd round, doesn't that mean he's got a multi year contract with Bulls?


*Nope...only 1st round picks get guaranteed multi year deals.*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I think it's ironic that despite our 'success' this season, we still have needs at every position including a backup for McGrady and Yao (how much longer before Deke retires?).


sadly that's b'cuz most of our success was due to T-Mac and Yao. Even with our good team chemistry I think we need to make more changes to turn this team into a top-tier Western Conference team. Deke is only like 48, he's still got a few years left in him 

And I honestly wouldn't want to take the chance on Flip, he's a shoot-first guard (even more so than Mike James), and is terribly streaky. He probably won't even make our rotation. Damien Wilkens is the guy we want people!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

I have always thought that most of our starters (except Yao and McGrady) are only temporary solution. Although they played well, only well enough to get into the playoff but not win a Championship. We need to think in term of youth. What JVG said is quite encouraging. GO ROCKETS.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

If the Rockets got Dan Gadzuric, they should start him at power forward. He's already a potential starting-caliber center for many teams and he's been improving year by year. In 22 minutes, he pulled down 8+ rebounds and he's a good defender. He also scored 7 points on great shooting in those 22 minutes. He'd be a great front court compliment to Yao. Given starting minutes, he'd be good for a solid double-double per game with strong interior defense.

But I doubt the Rockets can get him. I'm sure the Bucks would match or better the MLE (let alone a piece of the MLE). Legitimate centers are rare, and Gadzuric looks like he'll be one, even if he's no star.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> Bobby Sura | Chris Duhon (LLE) | Mike James
> David Wesley | Jon Barry
> Tracy McGrady | Joey Graham (#19)
> Donyell Marshall (MLE) | Juwan Howard | Ronny Turiaf (#24)
> Yao Ming | Deke


I like this lineup alot better, mainly because of our defensive depth. I think you are underrating Duhon and Gadzuric, they are going to fetch alot more than the LLE and half of the MLE respectively. If we do draft Joey Graham, I would start McGrady at the 2 spot and Graham at the 3. Wesley should be coming off the bench. Obviously we'd give Graham the tougher defensive assignments and hope he continues to step up in that department.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I like this lineup alot better, mainly because of our defensive depth. I think you are underrating Duhon and Gadzuric, they are going to fetch alot more than the LLE and half of the MLE respectively. If we do draft Joey Graham, I would start McGrady at the 2 spot and Graham at the 3. Wesley should be coming off the bench. Obviously we'd give Graham the tougher defensive assignments and hope he continues to step up in that department.



I wasnt underrating either. I think Gadzuric deserves no more than 4Mill starting. Bell would command about 2Mill at least. I doubt the Bulls will let Duhon go for a little over 1.6 Mill, so I agree with you here. With Bell and Gadzuric, you have to remember that Houston is a favorite destination not only for their winning potential but also the tax laws. We dont have to offer as much as other teams.


How about a SandT for Antonio Daniels via Mike James.
Sign Raja Bell and Chris Anderson with the MLE.
Draft Joey Graham at #19 and Draft Ronny Turiaf, Wayne Simien or Ike at #24

Antonio Daniels | Bobby Sura
Raja Bell | David Wesley | Jon Barry
Tracy McGrady | Raja Bell | Joey Graham (#19)
Ronny Turiaf (#24) | Juwan Howard
Yao Ming | Chris Anderson | Deke


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

3 steps
1. trade 1st rounder/Norris to Hawks for a future 2nd rounder in 6/28/05;
2. Sign Rodmanovic/C Anderson in 7/05
3. Trade $14M expiring contracts for 2 or 3 players in 2/06

I hope you understand the #1.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Dumping Norris wouldnt put us anywhere near under the cap, so whats the point of that?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

sherwin said:


> Dumping Norris wouldnt put us anywhere near under the cap, so whats the point of that?


Dawson can't break up Les Wallets.

05-06 season asn of today $56M
Deke $5M
FAs $5M
Total $66M > Les NBA wallets.

Rodmanovis will not cost Big $.


----------

